# Bailey's baby sister finally has a name!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd like to introduce little Miss Emma Charlotte :wub:










Thank you all for helping me name her! I never thought I'd decide on a name...I kept going back and forth between Emma...and Charlotte, Caidyn and Cosette. But I really think she's meant to be an Emma so that is her name  She already seems to be responding to it much more than the other names I tried. As I mentioned in the other thread, the name Emma is from my favorite show, Friends...and as a reference to the show, her registered name will be "CloudClan's I'll Be There For You" (the theme song for Friends). Her middle name, Charlotte is her "C" name so she can represent her CloudClan family :chili:

I tried to brush her, clean her up and take some pictures tonight...but as soon as I got done grooming her, she started playing like crazy and ended up looking messy again after all of two seconds. So....please pardon her scruffy appearance in these pictures...I am still learning! Oh and getting pictures of her is nearly impossible because she never sits still!










She likes to play with her brother's toys which are almost as big (or bigger than) as her!


















Haha, I love her ears in this one! She was jumping up to grab the toy so her ears did this cute thing :wub:









This is her "please get me out of this pen" face!









Yay! I finally have a name!









Here's a video of her playing tonight. Notice Bailey on the other side of the gate playing with a treat toy...I am still keeping them separated but slowly trying to get him used to having an active little puppy running around. So he gets lots of treats and praise when she's out playing. 



Thank you for looking!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Little miss Pink!!!! aka Emma Charlotte :wub: :wub: those ears are super cute :-D I love the video of her carrying the life-size toy! LOVE her <3 I know you're busy with her and Bailey so I fully appreciate the time you took to post the pics! keep 'em coming.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww I like Emma, she looks like a little lady.. I named my Emily because she was so lady like,I call her Em or M&M for short.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Nida ... Emma is sooooo adorable!!!:wub::wub:

I love her name and the pictures of her are so precious. I especially love the one of her smiling with her mouth open ... the one of her announcing that she finally has a name! So cute! :wub:

And, I love the video. Emma is so darling prancing around with the big toy in her mouth. And, Bailey ... bless his heart, he looks so sweet and precious.:wub::wub:

Is Bailey warming up to Emma yet? You are such a great Mommy ... making sure they are both happy and content with getting attention.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh she's SO cute. I LOVE the video. She looks so happy with that toy. And Bailey looks content playing on his own too. Has he been that calm all along? I don't think Gustave would have stopped barking at this new puppy he sees but is not allowed to play with!

I love the name. Bailey & Emma sound great as a pair too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! She is so cute. I love the name you have chosen. Suits her to a T.


----------



## Minty (Aug 29, 2012)

What a little princess! I'm glad you decided on Emma, it's a great name.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

E........Especially adorable and cute Maltese:Cute Malt:

M........Mommy loves you so much:smootch:

M........Many congratulations from the SM family:drinkup:

A........And we all enjoy so much the pictures:aktion033:





*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Nida, she is adorable! And, I dare say, looks like she already has a hint of "attitude" - you know - that "I'm cute and can get away with anything" attitude!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Emma is soooooo cute! :wub:


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

What a little Sweethert! Love her name!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she is absolutely adorable!! I love her name, she is an Emma! Bailey is just so calm , mine were like crazy fluffs when Dewey was in the pen, and he was just as wild as they were. In all fairness, to the other 3. he really aggravated them !!LOL Her prancing with her toy is way too cute!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Nida, she is totally adorable! Those ears...that face! I could just eat her up!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Love the name. She is so adorable.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Emma Charlotte is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nida, I am so happy for you. Emma is gorgeous and I love the name. Please don't stop posting pics of her. Can't wait to see Bailey enjoy her too.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*What Great new Photos.*
*The Name is perfect.*
*It will be nice to see them grow together/ What fun they will have.*
*Nickee**


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:Sooo cute: Emma is such a cute name Nida. :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-you and little Miss "Emma Charlotte" just made my day!!:chili::chili:She is beyond precious!!:wub::wub: what great pics and you are doing such a great job with her...I LOVE her name!!!:wub::wub: I hope to get down to see her this weekend depending on how things go with Eva...will let you know..


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Gosh Nida she is so cute. My heart skips a beat when I see her pictures! Emma is such a sweet name for a sweet girl!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a precious little Emma is!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my God Nida, how can you say snapping pictures of her is nearly impossible. Every single one of those pictures is to die for, and she looks like she is posing for every single one, the little ham:HistericalSmiley:

She is absolutely precious:wub: and her name suites her. 

Wishing you the very best with her and hope I get to meet her one day and give her lots of hugs and kisses, but for now I will just drool over her gorgeous pictures. Keep them coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love her name...it fits her well! She is just so cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Emma - I'm in love with you. :heart::heart:First frameable photo - that one of her smiling. Oh maybe it's the second one because I would also frame the one of you holding her at Carina's. I can't stand how cute she is. :wub::wub: I wish I lived near you...I'd be camped out. You're such a great mom keeping Bailey busy and happy with his new sister's arrival. I hope they spend some more time together this weekend getting to know each other. Nida - you hit the jackpot. :chili::chili:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Gosh, She is the cutest thing...


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

So beautiful! All the pictures are great and the last one with her mouth open is awesome. I'm in live with her too. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

A beautiful name for a beautiful little girl. I just love the video Nida! She is SO DARLING!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she is just precious and looks like she has something important to do like trying to hide her toy


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Emma Charlotte is just so cute!
You must really be in puppy heaven!
I love the video of her doing the little puppy prance with her toy.
Thanks for posting the photos - it made my day!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Wonderful name  And adorable photos! Sounds like a normal active puppy to me  Little energizer bunnies....

Good boy Bailey! I hope soon your mommy lets you meet her 

Gus was surprisingly soft and gentle with Grace. He plays rough and tumble with other dogs, but with Grace he was so gentle.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful name for a beautiful baby. :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Her name is perfect, just like her. She looks like a little photo ham in the pics, she is going to have a great fun little personality!! So glad for you and Bailey, many more pics and fun to come having 2 of them.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Little miss Pink!!!! aka Emma Charlotte :wub: :wub: those ears are super cute :-D I love the video of her carrying the life-size toy! LOVE her <3 I know you're busy with her and Bailey so I fully appreciate the time you took to post the pics! keep 'em coming.


Thank you Marisa! I'll definitely try to keep taking pictures of her...she is a tough one to capture since she's always moving around...but I do love some of these shots of her. She is soooo cute! :wub: 



michellerobison said:


> Aww I like Emma, she looks like a little lady.. I named my Emily because she was so lady like,I call her Em or M&M for short.


That's so cute that you call Emily M&M! 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Nida ... Emma is sooooo adorable!!!:wub::wub:
> 
> I love her name and the pictures of her are so precious. I especially love the one of her smiling with her mouth open ... the one of her announcing that she finally has a name! So cute! :wub:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Marie! I love that picture too! I'm taking it very slow with Bailey. I know he will eventually be fine and love having a playmate...he has played very well with other Maltese before. BUT he is VERY much a Mama's boy and he's very dramatic. He's been acting like his feelings are hurt and moping around. Sometimes he even refuses to look at the puppy! I've been keeping them separated through a gate or her in her pen until I see that he's starting to feel comfortable enough to hang out with her face to face. This morning when he didn't think I was watching, I caught him going up to her pen and trying to play with her. He did a play bow and tossed a toy at her! hahaa!



eiksaa said:


> Oh she's SO cute. I LOVE the video. She looks so happy with that toy. And Bailey looks content playing on his own too. Has he been that calm all along? I don't think Gustave would have stopped barking at this new puppy he sees but is not allowed to play with!
> 
> I love the name. Bailey & Emma sound great as a pair too.


Yes, Bailey has generally been pretty calm around her..EXCEPT when I'm holding him and she's running around...if she gets close to us, he will growl at her. I think he think he's trying to protect ME...or just trying to tell her "Hey, this is MY mom!" But he's totally fine with her while she's in her pen or behind a gate. Even when she's running around and he's chilling behind the gate (like you saw in the video) he was fine with that. 



silverhaven said:


> Awww! She is so cute. I love the name you have chosen. Suits her to a T.


Thank you! I think so too. 



Minty said:


> What a little princess! I'm glad you decided on Emma, it's a great name.


Thanks! I love that name!



Piccolina said:


> E........Especially adorable and cute Maltese:Cute Malt:
> 
> M........Mommy loves you so much:smootch:
> 
> ...


Aww I loved that...thanks!



maggieh said:


> Nida, she is adorable! And, I dare say, looks like she already has a hint of "attitude" - you know - that "I'm cute and can get away with anything" attitude!





Alvar's Mom said:


> Emma is soooooo cute! :wub:


Ahaha Maggie, I agree! She totally knows how adorable she is! Little Princess Emma :wub:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh she's just sooo precious! Wait, are you back in Northern Virginia?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

All the wonderful pictures of your baby just made my day!!! I truly wanted to reach through the computer screen and smoosh and kiss her super adorable face. She is truly heaven on earth! What a doll. I love her name...especially that you added Charlotte as her middle name. So many happy times ahead for you, Bailey and Miss Emma Charlotte!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- I sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo have puppy fever from looking at Emma's adorable pictures. I'm IN LOVE!!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Omg I'm inlove with her little face!!! Soooo cute :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

She is just too cute! And it's adorable in the video, how she bounces when she walks.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This little lady is going to give you a run for your money, Nida! She has it all, and I am pretty sure she knows it already! What a living doll. 

:cloud9::cloud9:

Kisses to Bailey boy from Auntie Sandi---he will get there in his own time. Kitzi growled at Lisi too, a lot! 
Keep the photos coming. We can't get enough!:wub:


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

She's a cutie and the name is perfect, congrats


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Emma Charlotte is way too cute for words, Omgggg! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Emma is just the cutest EVER!!!!!! She looks like she will be miss personality plus. Maisie was like that and they are so much fun. It looks like she is loving the camera even though she is zipping around. She is perfect!!!!:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Emma Charlotte is just adorable....the thing is, she looks just like my baby girl, MiMi when she first came home. Sharing this wonderful time with you, just brings back the happy memory of when I first brought my precious angel home. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I want to pick up Emma Charlotte and just love on her!!!! What a face! She's a bundle of cuteness Nida. I am so ecstatic for you. As soon as I read you got one of Carina's puppies I was beyond happy! And then when I read her name I was even more happy. Another B&E is born!!!! B&E Jr. Love that!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Betty Johnson said:


> What a little Sweethert! Love her name!


Thanks!



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh she is absolutely adorable!! I love her name, she is an Emma! Bailey is just so calm , mine were like crazy fluffs when Dewey was in the pen, and he was just as wild as they were. In all fairness, to the other 3. he really aggravated them !!LOL Her prancing with her toy is way too cute!!!


Debbie, your stories of Dewey really crack me up! Emma has been so great, I keep waiting for her completely wild side to come out...I've seen hints of it but so far she's been a really good girl! That helps keep Bailey calm around her. Bailey has been totally chill around her while they're separated through the pen/gate or when I'm holding her. This weekend I plan on letting them play together for the first time....wish us luck! Hope that goes well!!



LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh Nida, she is totally adorable! Those ears...that face! I could just eat her up!


Thanks Laura! Hope we get to see you and the boys soon!



mary-anderson said:


> Congratulations!!!! Love the name. She is so adorable.


Thank you! 



sherry said:


> Emma Charlotte is absolutely adorable!


Thanks so much....your little guy is soooo cute too!



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Nida, I am so happy for you. Emma is gorgeous and I love the name. Please don't stop posting pics of her. Can't wait to see Bailey enjoy her too.


Thanks so much. I keep trying to take pictures of her but so far I haven't gotten any other good ones...I'll keep trying though!



Yogi's Mom said:


> *What Great new Photos.*
> *The Name is perfect.*
> *It will be nice to see them grow together/ What fun they will have.*
> *Nickee**


I'm excited to see her and Bailey play together. I think they'll both love havin each other. Thank you!



SammieMom said:


> :Sooo cute: Emma is such a cute name Nida. :thumbsup:


Thanks!! Glad you like her name!



aprilb said:


> Awe-you and little Miss "Emma Charlotte" just made my day!!:chili::chili:She is beyond precious!!:wub::wub: what great pics and you are doing such a great job with her...I LOVE her name!!!:wub::wub: I hope to get down to see her this weekend depending on how things go with Eva...will let you know..


Awww thanks, April! I'm sad we didn't get to see you this weekend...but our main concern is Eva getting better soon...we can get together as soon as she's feeling well! AND I really need grooming tips from you...maybe you can help me do Emma's first top knot!



StevieB said:


> Gosh Nida she is so cute. My heart skips a beat when I see her pictures! Emma is such a sweet name for a sweet girl!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Celeta


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> What a precious little Emma is!!!


Thank you!



lynda said:


> Oh my God Nida, how can you say snapping pictures of her is nearly impossible. Every single one of those pictures is to die for, and she looks like she is posing for every single one, the little ham:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> She is absolutely precious:wub: and her name suites her.
> 
> Wishing you the very best with her and hope I get to meet her one day and give her lots of hugs and kisses, but for now I will just drool over her gorgeous pictures. Keep them coming.:thumbsup:


Thanks so much Lynda! You should see the other 200 pictures I had to take to just get a handful of decent ones! Most are of a white blur :HistericalSmiley: We hope she gets to meet you soon, too! 



donnad said:


> I love her name...it fits her well! She is just so cute!


Thank you...I'm glad you like her name. I had a hard time deciding on it!



Snowbody said:


> Emma - I'm in love with you. :heart::heart:First frameable photo - that one of her smiling. Oh maybe it's the second one because I would also frame the one of you holding her at Carina's. I can't stand how cute she is. :wub::wub: I wish I lived near you...I'd be camped out. You're such a great mom keeping Bailey busy and happy with his new sister's arrival. I hope they spend some more time together this weekend getting to know each other. Nida - you hit the jackpot. :chili::chili:


Thanks Sue! I agree, I think I hit the jackpot with her too! I do love this set of pictures of hers...especially the one with her smiling. I haven't been able to get any other good pics of her since though. 

Thank you for saying I'm a good mom to both fluffs. I am trying hard to make sure Bailey doesn't feel neglected or jealous...but sometimes he just looks at me sooo sadly, it breaks my heart! It's like he's saying, "Don't you love me anymore, Mommy?" haha or maybe it's just in my head! :HistericalSmiley: I'm going to try them playing together for the first time this afternoon, like I talked to you about...hope that goes well!



sdubose said:


> Gosh, She is the cutest thing...


Thanks!



Dominic said:


> So beautiful! All the pictures are great and the last one with her mouth open is awesome. I'm in live with her too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks so much...I love that pic too!



MoonDog said:


> A beautiful name for a beautiful little girl. I just love the video Nida! She is SO DARLING!!!





Maglily said:


> she is just precious and looks like she has something important to do like trying to hide her toy


Thanks Brenda! She does love her toys!



Kathleen said:


> Oh my goodness, Emma Charlotte is just so cute!
> You must really be in puppy heaven!
> I love the video of her doing the little puppy prance with her toy.
> Thanks for posting the photos - it made my day!


Thank you  I'm glad you enjoyed her pictures!



Grace'sMom said:


> Wonderful name  And adorable photos! Sounds like a normal active puppy to me  Little energizer bunnies....
> 
> Good boy Bailey! I hope soon your mommy lets you meet her
> 
> Gus was surprisingly soft and gentle with Grace. He plays rough and tumble with other dogs, but with Grace he was so gentle.


Thanks! They will be playing together for the first time this afternoon. I made an appointment with a trainer at the facility where Bailey used to do agility. She's pretty good and Bailey loves her. I thought it would be a good idea if I took Bailey and Emma over there and had the trainer help me supervise their first play session. I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

maltese#1fan said:


> Beautiful name for a beautiful baby. :wub: Congratulations!


Thanks!



IzzysBellasMom said:


> Her name is perfect, just like her. She looks like a little photo ham in the pics, she is going to have a great fun little personality!! So glad for you and Bailey, many more pics and fun to come having 2 of them.


Thanks so much! I'm really looking forward to watching them play together and hopefully be good friends!



brendaman said:


> Oh she's just sooo precious! Wait, are you back in Northern Virginia?


Brenda!!! Thank you! I've been wondering how you and Kayla were doing. I was in Northern VA for about a week when I picked up Emma...but drove back to NC last weekend. I'll probably be back in VA soon though...I come back home a lot to see my family and friends. 



babycake7 said:


> All the wonderful pictures of your baby just made my day!!! I truly wanted to reach through the computer screen and smoosh and kiss her super adorable face. She is truly heaven on earth! What a doll. I love her name...especially that you added Charlotte as her middle name. So many happy times ahead for you, Bailey and Miss Emma Charlotte!!!


Thank you!! It took me forever to decide on her name...I'm glad you like it!



Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG -- I sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo have puppy fever from looking at Emma's adorable pictures. I'm IN LOVE!!!


Hahaha I know, I STILL have puppy fever...I'm soooo addicted to these little fluffs now, I wish I could have a lots and lots of them!



Fluffdoll said:


> Omg I'm inlove with her little face!!! Soooo cute :wub:
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!!



=supermanskivvies= said:


> She is just too cute! And it's adorable in the video, how she bounces when she walks.


Thank you...she really seems to prance about...it's very cute! 



edelweiss said:


> This little lady is going to give you a run for your money, Nida! She has it all, and I am pretty sure she knows it already! What a living doll.
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sandi. Emma is a little diva already! Thank you for thinking of Bailey...I think he'll be fine too...it'll just take some time for him to get used to sharing ME! 



Gabbee said:


> She's a cutie and the name is perfect, congrats


Thanks!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking to see how things went with Bailey and Emma and the trainer. :Waiting:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Checking to see how things went with Bailey and Emma and the trainer. :Waiting:


Just got back from our session with the trainer! Well...they pretty much ignored each other. They were both more interested in the treats and people and running around. LOL, kind of defeated the purpose of the session...but anyways. Emma got to try the tunnel and go over a teeeny tiny baby jump (pole was on the ground). She jumped on Bailey's face once and he corrected her and then she was super polite to him the rest of the time. He did a couple of play bows (trainer said he was trying to make himself smaller to get to her level) and they ran around a bit but that was it. I guess it makes me feel more comfortable letting them try and play at home now. Maybe they'll actually PLAY next time! Not too bad for their first "meeting" but I was hoping they would interact more so the trainer could "supervise"...kind of defeated the purpose but oh well! This was the same place where Bailey did agility so he was just super excited to see his trainer again and go on the agility equipment. So I guess it was worth it since he at least had a good time. We stopped by the pet boutique on the way back and they both to meet some more people and get some food/treats. Thanks for checking in


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - I think that's just fine. Just think of the alternative where they might have been antagonistic. Sounds like they're learning to co-exist. I don't think you can rush these things. Just give them supervised opportunities and I think they'll come around. I would have loved to see them together there with the agility stuff.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

She is adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

She is soooo cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

